# 23' cuddy cabin deep V for bay or off...



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

I fish Thursday on through the weekends depending on the weather...mostly in Trinity Bay system and out of TCD to ends of the Galveston Jetties, and will be starting to learn East and West Bays...if someone wants to tag along would be tickled and help the pocketbook. I drift fish and wade either one...mostly use artificial baits, but will not discriminate against live bait....caught several drum lately on crabs...JT from Baytown....409-381-0128:texasflag


----------

